# Spider room sound effects?



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Does anyone have any sort of sound file that would work for a spider room? I have one for insects that is in my cockroach hallway, but I need one for the spider room so it has to be a different sound.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here, try these.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Spider attack effect.mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download spider background sound.mp3


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks pdc.. I think that first one will work great.. the room is a small one so a loop of that should do the trick. I was pretty close to just getting this: http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=18 but didnt want to spend the $30 for just one sound track.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are going to make more props, then the Poison props cd's are worth every penny. Very high quality stuff.


----------

